# *NEW RIDE VIDEO* southern mud riderz



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

team smr made a day trip to red creek saturday. didnt get as much footage as i wanted because of a forgotten camera (we normally use 2-3) and my leaky belt box  but we got enough to make a pretty decent video IMO. tell me what you think! :biggthumpup:

Southern Mud Riderz - red creek offroad - Frank Foster - YouTube


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

looks like a blast. wish i lived close to water riding like that. nice vids


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome!! i cant wait to make a trip down there and ride with you guys


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

come on down kirkland. pm me on here or facebook when you decide on making the trip. we can hit red creek and canal road in one weekend if you want. they are about 30 minutes away from each other lol. im always down to ride!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill keep an eye out for your guys rides and will let you know for sure, might have to plan it around some 3 day weekends cause work but I can't wait to make a ride where everyone wants to play in the deep stuff and not just me lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

you let me know a date. we go deep lol. and ill show you the deep spots at red creek and canal


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

bump. just over a day and a half and we have almost 500 views. that is insane considering I made this channel 9 days ago! please subscribe and share with your friends! big things coming from team smr so stay tuned!



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/southernmudriderz


----------

